# [SOLVED] revdep-rebuild - icu 4.4

## soban_

Za każdym razem gdy uruchamiam revdep-rebuild to chce przebudować pakiet dev-libs/icu-4.4:

 *Quote:*   

>      soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ genlop -l | grep icu-4.4
> 
>      Sun Mar 21 02:36:39 2010 >>> dev-libs/icu-4.4
> 
>      Sun Mar 21 03:22:11 2010 >>> dev-libs/icu-4.4
> ...

  Podaję dodatkowe informacje:

 *Quote:*   

> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ ./backup3.sh
> 
> SYSTEM:
> 
> /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 Czy ktoś ma pomysł w jaki sposób mogę to naprawić?

----------

## ArnVaker

Bugzilla Bug 310297

----------

## soban_

Wersja 4.4-r1 załatwiła sprawe, obeszło się bez patchowania. Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------

